# Death Note - Law Abiding Citizen



## kmccaskill (Oct 17, 2009)

I saw Law Abiding Citizen last night and i got death note feeling the whole way, it was a true detective / criminal cat and mouse thriller, in the vien of death note



Hollywood that's how you do an american original death note movie


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol what you think Death Note was original?


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen looks like crap.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 18, 2009)

^ Movie was awesome.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 18, 2009)

I liked this movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dome cappin' Cell Phones FTW!


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 18, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I liked this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lmao that part was awesome. I loved when he punked the judge in court.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw this yesterday.  With all the literary techniques you'd think it was a novel first.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 19, 2009)

This movie was great. 5/5



Superrazien said:


> I loved when he punked the judge in court.



Me too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

I heard it wasn't a good movie. 

The Death Note movie will suck though, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard it wasn't a good movie.
> 
> The Death Note movie will suck though, so don't get your hopes up.



You know how many good movies people would miss if they listened to what they heard from people.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard it wasn't a good movie.
> 
> The Death Note movie will suck though, so don't get your hopes up.



It's entertaining, but really dumb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2009)

It was decent, but Death Note?


----------

